# 17 Best Places to Retire in the United States



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2017)

This listing is according to Forbes.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2017)

They lost all credibility when they put Pittsburgh on the list.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2017)

That's what I was thinking Hoot, just from hearsay of course, never lived there.


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 26, 2017)

There are several locations on the list I could be happy with, but wouldn't care for the cold weather ones. But there are a lot of people who have no desire to live in a climate that has heat and humidity so I imagine they throw in a wide variety to cover all bases.


----------



## jujube (Apr 26, 2017)

Fargo, North Dakota????  I'd just be an elderly icicle there.  Being stuck in the house for days (weeks, months) at a time would put me in an early grave.  No thanks.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 26, 2017)

jujube said:


> Fargo, North Dakota????  I'd just be an elderly icicle there.  Being stuck in the house for days (weeks, months) at a time would put me in an early grave.  No thanks.


 :lol: I was thinking the same thing, jujube.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 26, 2017)

My first requirement is that I must be able to look out the window and see palm trees.  That disqualifies most on that list.
Largo FL is on the list and it is the next town south of where we we live now, we don't plan on moving.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 26, 2017)

Of the places on this list, that I am familiar with, Colorado Springs would be a good choice.  I am surprised that Columbia, MO., made this list.  It's a nice town, but the crime rate is getting ridiculous.  We get our local TV news from Columbia, and hardly a day goes by without a report of a shooting, and armed robbery, etc.  On a per capita basis, I think Columbia is worse for crime than Kansas City, and it seems that Columbia is trying to catch up with St. Louis.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 26, 2017)

Any place that has "Cove" as part of it's name, but has no water for miles should never be on that list... Like my town of Copperas Cove.... false-advertising-low-lifin-lizard-lickin-scum-suckin-dog who named this place should be hung with a new rope....:banghead:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Any place that has "Cove" as part of it's name, but has no water for miles should never be on that list... Like my town of Copperas Cove.... false-advertising-low-lifin-lizard-lickin-scum-suckin-dog who named this place should be hung with a new rope....:banghead:



Here's my theory.  Developers name the place after what they've done away with.  They cut down all the trees, drain the lake, level off the land and drive off all the wildlife......then they name the new neighborhood "Redbird Lake at Forest Hills".   

And, I agree, a retention pond with a chain-link fence around it does not constitute a "cove".  We used to have a condo at a place called Hidden Creek......the creek was so hidden we never found it.  At least it was truth in advertising, there.  It _was_ hidden.


----------



## Trade (Jun 3, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> This listing is according to Forbes.



Largo Florida!

That's about a 10 minute drive from where I was born in Clearwater Florida. 

We lived in Clearwater until I was 11. 

Then we moved a couple of miles down the road to Largo. I graduated from Largo High School.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 4, 2017)

No desire to move, I'll grow and die where I was planted!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 4, 2017)

ee, t





Aunt Bea said:


> No desire to move, I'll grow and die where I was planted!



Me, too, Aunt Bea.  I did enough moving around in my younger days as a military wife, and I have absolutely NO desire to do it again.  Moving is an enormous hassle and you have to basically start over with all your connections.  Even if I could move to a place that might be more economically favorable, I figure it takes a person about 400 years to offset the cost of moving.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 4, 2017)

I retired almost 30 years ago and have had various homes since.  10+ years traveling North America in a motorhome.  Then another 10+ years in a condo on the Carolina coast.  But as age and health issues began to make themselves known, my best place to live is close to  *but not with *​my daughter.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 4, 2017)

Our kids grew up in Florida, but now live in the Pacific Northwet.  Our daughter is thinking about ultimately retiring in FL, she is now 53.


----------



## Victor (Jun 5, 2017)

First, Pittsburgh is much nicer than it was back in the old days. Excellent universities, very scenic, hilly areas around it
and pollution is no worse than most places. Big sports town too. It has an old/new sort of feel and charm/

All of these lists are subjective because it depends on what criteria used for the rankings. I don't care
about some of their criteria, but I do care about hospitals, libraries, demographics and terrain, for example.
For many folks, myself included, the rents and condos are above my means anyway.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jun 7, 2017)

I think the best place to retire is the one that has the most things important to you.  For me, that's very low humidity, minimal rain and snowfall,  good health care, and no income taxes.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 12, 2017)

That's the thing about lists, someone opinion based on questionable data.  My wife & I were binge watching a TV production (9 episodes I think) called the '72 most dangerous places to live'.  It covered world wide areas.  After watching the Forbes video I counted 11 of the 17 places on their list was also on the other list.  Anywhere along the S Eastern seaboard from NJ to the Florida Keys, anywhere from ND to Texas in what is term 'tornado alley' & most of the Pacific coast made the 'dangerous' list.  Also a side note some places like Thailand, Cambodia, almost any where in the Far east were on that list.  Thailand always makes the list of great places to retire too.   Places in Australia, one of my favorite places had several no-nos.  I guess if you like adventure you can hang your hat about anywhere you want.


----------

